# Legal DNR Question



## jci63 (Jan 2, 2005)

I shot my Piebald, some people in the community every upset. Does this give the DNR the right to go and cut holes in my Deer's Skin for samples. WITHOUT EVEN TELLING ME?

I don't have anything to hide, their saying I died it or something. I just don't like the fact that they just went and did it without even telling me!

The taxidermist wants to know, who's going to pay the bill for sewing these holes up. I think I know the answer to that question!

What's legal in this situation?

Thanks John


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

jci63 said:


> I shot my Piebald, some people in the community every upset. Does this give the DNR the right to go and cut holes in my Deer's Skin for samples. WITHOUT EVEN TELLING ME?
> 
> I don't have anything to hide, their saying I died it or something. I just don't like the fact that they just went and did it without even telling me!
> 
> ...


If it's a legal deer, the state should cover the costs of repairing the hide.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm with Buddy on this. I would hound the state until they fixed it. They probably never will but you know.....alotta nuicenses have been paid to go away:lol: . Be persistent.


----------



## jci63 (Jan 2, 2005)

Do you think it's legal for them to just take it. WITHOUT EVEN TELLING ME!


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

jci63 said:


> Do you think it's legal for them to just take it. WITHOUT EVEN TELLING ME!


It is NOT legal for them to do so. They can investigate you, but I don't believe they can confiscate your property without notice.


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

I would get the names of the CO's or whoever did it and go after them as well. You do not need to cut a hide to tell if a deer is albino or piebald all you have to do is look at the thing while it is hanging there and that is destruction of property especially when there was no question about it being harvested legal or not. I would be pissed, that is a once in ten lifetimes trophy go after them for it.

AW


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Did you get a warrant or anything? I would ask Boehr about this and then maybe an attorney that is plain BS in my book but the DNR has a lot of power they may have been within that power for all I know.

AW


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

Adam Waszak said:


> Did you get a warrant or anything? I would ask Boehr about this and then maybe an attorney that is plain BS in my book but the DNR has a lot of power they may have been within that power for all I know.
> 
> AW


I agree, I would hire an attorney. If you've got the DNR sniffing around, you'll need some legal advice. At the very minimum you'll need a professional to put some pressure on them to reimburse you for the costs of fixing the hide.


----------



## jci63 (Jan 2, 2005)

They are claiming I died the hair brown! What a joke............

I'll tell you I did nothing wrong, and my patience is starting to run real thin.

I did not alter that deer in anyway, and even took it to their DNR station for inspection.


----------



## Buddy Lee (Dec 17, 2003)

jci63 said:


> They are claiming I died the hair brown! What a joke............


Call an attorney...immediately.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i am not a Fred Trost lover by any means..but if you can get him to listen to you i think you will raise some eye brows..he knows the laws and seams to love a fight with the DNR..

practical sports man guy...


good luck and if the deer is legal i hope you burn the dnr on this

Mikie


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Call a good attorney, one that hunts and is involved in hunting. Faster the better!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

The cost of repairing the holes?????
WHAT ABOUT THE MENTAL ANGUISH AND STRESS OF HAVING YOUR ONCE IN A LIFETIME VIOLATED??????  $$$ Millions??? <----<<<


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

jci63 said:


> They are claiming I died the hair brown! What a joke............
> 
> I'll tell you I did nothing wrong, and my patience is starting to run real thin.
> 
> I did not alter that deer in anyway, and even took it to their DNR station for inspection.


If they believe you died the deer then they think you took an Albino deer (I think this illegal). 

Get an attorney. It sounds like you have already talked to the Investigators which usually isn't good (rember, being a good sport will only get you prosecuted). You are under no obligation to answer any of their questions and I wouldn't unless you have counsel present.

If it were me I would be polite but inform them you have decided to obtain counsel and will have that counsel contact the Investigator. Furthermore, you request that any further contact be made through your counsel.

It is better to look guilty and be at the mall than to look innocent and be in 'the klink". Just my opinion (I am not an attorney).


----------



## jci63 (Jan 2, 2005)

Called Fred Trost, he's checking into it. Thanks for the help guys and gals.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Hard to comment without the whole story so I won't. Something doesn't sound right here, some information seems to be missing.


----------



## jci63 (Jan 2, 2005)

Update / DNR confirms my deer as legal. Today they showed up and the samples are negitive. As I stated from the beginning. No alteration in form or fashion. 

Thanks

*John*


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Are you pursuing reimbursement for repairs to the hide?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I heard from a source,
that the license increase is slated to offset the pending lawsuit costs pertaining to this case. :lol: 

How much did the taxidermist charge you to sew up the bullet hole, you made?
I think three times that amount should be fair, not to exceed 100 dollars.

John,
Quite a few piebald deer are taken, and not much fuss is ever created about them.
They surely are special, and people have every legal right to harvest them.
Enjoy the mount and try not to worry too much about what others think.
If you choose to retain Fred........ win or lose, keep it to yourself please.
The drama is becoming very negative.


----------

